# Dzelži / Hardware >  wi-fi rūteris

## bukss_a

tātad man nepieciešams rūteris. neko nejēdzu no tiem, zinu kā izskatās. pēc kādiem parametriem meklēt,  un var arī ieteikt kādu konkrētu (cena līdz 15 ls)

----------


## Delfins

Paņem jebkuru `n` sērijas wi-fi rūteri. Un divām antenām.

----------


## JDat

> Paņem jebkuru `n` sērijas wi-fi rūteri. Un divām antenām.


 Tādus var dabūt pa 15 Ls?   ::  

Savulaik ņēmu lētu wifi rūteri. Maksāja 30 Ls... Bet tas bija sen.
Pa 15 Ls diez vai, bet pa 20 kādu lētu s**u gan ka var atrast interneta veikalos.

----------


## Delfins

Neteicu, ka zem 15Ls... bet pamatparametri.

pa 18Ls izkrīt šis: http://www.dt24.lv/lv/product/wifi-rute ... hz-802-11n
Vai labs, nezinu... pašam ar kaut kad vajadzēs šitos papētīt..

----------


## Slowmo

Pirmkārt jau jāsāk ar to, kādu rūteri vajag. Varbūt bezvadu tīkls nemaz nav nepieciešams. Bet nu sakarīgs N rūteris nebūs lēts.

----------


## bukss_a

> Pirmkārt jau jāsāk ar to, kādu rūteri vajag. Varbūt bezvadu tīkls nemaz nav nepieciešams. Bet nu sakarīgs N rūteris nebūs lēts.


 mājās ir parastais dators un divi portatīvie

----------

